# Allergic Reaction! Remedies??



## BlueMarx (May 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

So this is my first post ever and unfortunately its concerning my 9-month-old blue-nose puppy's allergies. I am not sure what caused it but he has broken out in hives throughout his legs and under his belly, threw up some yellowish looking bile (or what i think is bile), his testicles are red and slightly swollen as well as around his eyes. He seems to be acting just fine though, he just drank a bunch of water and ate his entire bowl clean. He also has the same energy level as usual as he is jumping around and trying to play with his big sister (a husky-shepherd mix), being a little terror as usual. I think hell be fine but I'm just curious if there are any home remedies that can alleviate his allergies. He eats Nature's Variety Instict dry food and has never had any bad reaction to it. I just don't like how crummy my baby looks right now , any advice??

--Nathalie


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sure people will chime in, but have you thought of changing to a RAW diet? I have seen loots of posts from people saying it helped a LOT with their dogs allergies. If you look in the Health section there are a lot of posts. There are also some who have to give their pups benadryl daily to help, just like some humans need to take it daily, just different does depending on the weight. I hope your pup gets better soon! Sick pups stink!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BlueMarx said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So this is my first post ever and unfortunately its concerning my 9-month-old blue-nose puppy's allergies. I am not sure what caused it but he has broken out in hives throughout his legs and under his belly, threw up some yellowish looking bile (or what i think is bile), his testicles are red and slightly swollen as well as around his eyes. He seems to be acting just fine though, he just drank a bunch of water and ate his entire bowl clean. He also has the same energy level as usual as he is jumping around and trying to play with his big sister (a husky-shepherd mix), being a little terror as usual. I think hell be fine but I'm just curious if there are any home remedies that can alleviate his allergies. He eats Nature's Variety Instict dry food and has never had any bad reaction to it. I just don't like how crummy my baby looks right now , any advice??
> 
> --Nathalie


Could be an environmental allergy to everything blooming and budding. Lots of pollen in the air. You can give benadryl to him but I'm not sure on the dose. Someone else will hopefully answer and give you that info. A trip to the vet is always good to 
Here's a good thread to refer to 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

legs and belly are contact allergies, not food allergies. Pay attention to what he's touching with those body parts. You need to get him into the vet for an injection of steriods to bring down the inflammation and a round of cephalexin to clear him up.


----------



## BlueMarx (May 27, 2011)

Update-- I was actually on my way to taking him to the vet today and he had an emergency and cancelled on me last minute! the only thing thats keeping me unalarmed is that he is still acting like his normal self, drinking plenty of water and still has an appetite (even though he's been throwing it up). i'll see about maybe giving him some benadryl-- and also, ive looked into the RAW diets and they seem really convincing, esp because blue breeds are prone to so many health issues. I'll discuss it with my partner and see what he thinks as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Look at this thread it tells you what to do, sounds like a contact allergy and don't wait to give benadryl, poor dog! Raw is great but do a lot of research on how to properly feed it, it is more than just feeding a raw meat. If you do not want to do raw you can feed a good grain free food.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------

